# Beautiful Budapest



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Budapest is indeed a beautiful city with charming architecture.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

yansa said:


> Superb eye for details.
> Some of your pics are breathtaking!
> More of it please.



:nuts:thank you for your very kind comments, here's a few more


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and pics!


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures of a fabulous city.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for the nice feedback:nuts:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful city. I had the chance to visit Budapest last summer and I was amazed by the architecture. The river gives the city additional charm.


----------



## Beowulf-PVG (Feb 18, 2016)

I was there just over a year ago, and I agree with the commenter above; stunning architecture, and the city definitely doesn't waste its riverfront. The Hungarian Parliament building has got to be one of the most impressive buildings in the world.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful city indeed....one of the best and I like that escalator shot.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent photography!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Budapest :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great thread and nice pictures. I love this one.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks everybody! it is a great place in terms of culture and architecture and a must for any photo enthusiasts. you have some great vantage points around the city


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------

